# 1st post question Acana for new dogue de bordeaux puppy



## coachtjm (Feb 16, 2012)

Getting a new dogue de bordeaux french mastiff puppy. will be 8 weeks or so

I am basically down to two potential foods fromm large breed puppy or Acana burbank chicken and potato.....with the acana being basically all life stages, is it appropriate for puppies...what are your experienced recommendations....need to get some food ordered pretty quickly....thanks in advance


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

The acana does work for puppies. Others will come in with more info on feeding guidelines. I would avoid 95% of the large puppy foods on the market. They could cause your dog to grew too fast and that could lead to potential problems.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't think you can go wrong, at least on paper, with trying either formula.

I have a golden retriever right now eating the Acana Chicken and Burbank Potato for the past month and he is doing great on it. I think it's a nice all life stages food with moderate protein and fat.

I've fed some of Fromms formulas before, but never their puppy ones. My dogs have done well on them. I've heard a lot of people being very happy with the regular Fromm Puppy Gold.

The Acana formula is newer and hasn't been on the market very long; so I'd be tempted to go with the Fromm Puppy Gold as a tried and true food.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I to have read good things about Fromm gold puppy. The pink bag, never fed it here though.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I don't feed kibble so I am not going to give my opinion as I don't feel I know enough. I just saw dogue de bordeaux and had to click... I just wanted to say: If you plan on staying on this forum and continuing to be a part of our little community... I demand pictures! Haha. Dogue pups are so stinking cute!


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

I wanna see pictures too!!! I almost got a dogue de bordeaux pup when I instead found my brindle Great Dane pup...the only thing that stopped me was the puppy pictures I got FIRST from the Great Dane breeder.

I too think you're safe to go with either choice, they both are appropriate for a large/giant breed puppy. I can't speak personally about Fromm though. I cannot get Fromm foods where I live so I haven't tried them, though I would love to, but I have used (when I say I, I mean I FEED it to my dogs of coarse hahah) most Acana formulas, and I rotate between them all the time, my dogs love them, and it works very well for their bodies. Oh I have a Golden Retriever and a Great Dane puppy, both on Acana/Orijen rotation.

Good luck and can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum..I have 3 DDBs and would love to see pics of your puppy when you get him/her!


----------

